# Carbon vs Aluminum Sentinel



## ParadoxHunter (Aug 29, 2021)

I'm going to get a GX Sentinel, but I'm not sure if I want Carbon or Aluminum.

I fly a lot, previously my Sync'r Carbon's frame was damaged on a flight to Colorado, somewhere I visit often. Tried to get a damaged baggage claim, but Alaska Airlines wouldn't pay for anything despite it being their fault. My favorite hardtail had become unrideable.

I then built a Banshee Paradox v3 (aluminum) and love it. I don't feel bad when I treat my bike like a bike, and never worry about my frame. Plus Banshee's forged aluminum bits are cool.

Transition has recently released the v2 Sentinel in alloy, which I like- a lot. what I don't like are the claimed weights. it looks like the GX alloy kit is about 35.3lbs (16kg) vs the claimed 31.3lbs (14.1kg) of the equivalent carbon kit.

Am I trippin over durability of carbon, the weight of aluminum, neither, or both? I value a light bike, but I'm always game to sacrifice some weight for durability. I intend to have this bike for a while. I loved the v1 Sentinel.

Other things of note would be the inclusion of a Performance Elite 36 and Float X on the alloy build vs a Lyrik Ultimate and Super Deluxe, personally I prefer Fox dampers, but I'm not opposed to spending more time on Rockshox.

Thoughts? I'm not worried about getting this bike immediately, I don't ride until about spring time. Money is not an issue, really just Carbon RS vs Alloy Fox.


----------

